# TTOC website



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

On the events section there is little.. no mention of TTorquay !

Can this be brought up to date?

John


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> On the events section there is little.. no mention of TTorquay !
> 
> Can this be brought up to date?
> 
> John


By the time they put it on, TTorquay will have been and gone...


----------

